# Just got a .300 Win mag



## mitch95100 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got a .300 Win Mag the other day and holy #### did i get a deal. Cabelas had it in their "Used" rack for 215 bucks but the great thing is it was NEVER FIRED!!!! Its a Remington Model 715 Oh man does this thing baller. I shot it three times with Hornady 150 grain shells and it screams I need help with scope choices for it though so any suggestions?? Also Note- Due to the Economy I do have a Budget like everyone else.

Pics Or it didnt happen-View attachment 193761


----------



## Genius. (Aug 10, 2011)

That's nice. 

I have been kicking around getting a .308 or a 300 win mag.

For glass on a rifle like that, dont go cheap, save up and cry once. 

Nightforce, or a Leupold Mark IV would look awsome on that.


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 10, 2011)

A good night vision scope will probably come in handy for the riots that will probably happen here.


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 10, 2011)

I have several Nikon Monarchs in 4-16x42 and love em. Bushnell is having sales on there Elite 3200 and 4200 series scopes. Have several 3200s on my small bore guns and there great. Check Natchez sporting supply, sportsman guide, midway usa and other outdoor stores for deals. I would make sure that it is a good quality scope cause the 300 has some stiff recoil.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Rod hit a few of the better mid range optics out there.

The Bushnell 3200 and 4200 are the old Bausch and Lomb Elite series renamed. Good glass for the buck.
Same with the Nikon Monarch. Nothing brilliant, but decent enough and wont break the bank while having a good Rep. for reliability.
Another in the same class is the Weaver Grand slam series. Of all of them Weaver has a more user friendly customer service/warranty operation, though while Nikon can be a pain to deal with at times, you will get the scope replaced,by staying on the phone.

A good place to find bargains is SWFA and thier bargain bin of demo optics.

Another good bet is buying used Leupold or Burris.
Lifetime warranty period, and both are rock solid about honoring it.
Check the scopes on the used rifles in the local gunshops, and make an offer. Lotsa times, they will take the deal because the scopes are devalued while on the rifle.

Have fun with the new .300!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## cuttingintime (Aug 10, 2011)

You sure got a great deal, wow!. I don"t think you could go wrong with Leupold, warranty is second to none.


----------



## ihatevines (Aug 10, 2011)

Iam a huge gun guy. Bang for the buck IMHO Sightron has the best deal right now. The glass on the sII and sIII series are much better than the Leupolds and about the same as Nightforce. They also track wonderfully. 

Also you don't get a 300win mag to shoot 150 gr bullets with man. Shoot at least 180s if not over 200.


----------



## yodayoda (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been doing alot of reading up and researching about scopes since last fall, I gave my Leopold Rifleman off my 270 to my son to put on his 7mm.08. Original plan was to get a Leopold VX 3. But I have read alot of good things about the Ziess Conquest, they can be had for around$400. Every time I almost get enough squirreled away something seems to come up that I need the cash for, getting a little nervous, deer hunting is just around the corner. My next choice if I can't come up with cash for the Ziess or Leopold will probably be the Bushnell Elite series.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 10, 2011)

I would shoot 180's outta that hog. Have one myself in a Sako TRG.


----------



## mikenc (Aug 12, 2011)

You didn"t get a rifle you bought a cannon. lol!!! My son has one and really likes it. I kid him all the time about it being a cannon. Need a good quality scope to withstand the recoil though,so make your purchase wisely. First scope my son bought didn't last.Like some one has already said invest in a good quality scope and enjoy your cannon!!!.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought my 300 win mag for shooting long distances. It is a Remington 700 SS, Mag Na Ported, wears a Leupold compact scope as that was how the dealer had it set up. I hate the scope in fact I don't care for the luppys at all. I just aquired at a gun show a few month back an Burris Signature Select 3-10x40mm for $275.00. If money were no problem I would just buy Pentex scopes. I have a 3x9 light seeker on my Mountian rifle and can stay in the swamps 30 to 40 minutes longer with it than any other scope I own. I have a 2 x7 on my model 7 for the deep cedar swamp,m it sure gathers the light.

I like the Bushnell series scopes and find nothing wrong with most of them. I have a dask to dawn 2.5 to 5 on my shot gun and a pair of 3x9 trophys on my muzzle loaders. 

OpticsPlanet &ndash; Best Binoculars, Night Vision, Rifle Scopes, Sunglasses, Holsters, Telescopes, Range Finders, Microscopes & more on SALE

 Al


----------



## deeker (Aug 14, 2011)

mitch95100 said:


> Just got a .300 Win Mag the other day and holy #### did i get a deal. Cabelas had it in their "Used" rack for 215 bucks but the great thing is it was NEVER FIRED!!!! Its a Remington Model 715 Oh man does this thing baller. I shot it three times with Hornady 150 grain shells and it screams I need help with scope choices for it though so any suggestions?? Also Note- Due to the Economy I do have a Budget like everyone else.
> 
> Pics Or it didnt happen-View attachment 193761


 
Keep us updated on the scope.

What are you planning on hunting with it?


Do you handload/reload? Lots of custom options there..

Kevin


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> I would shoot 180's outta that hog. Have one myself in a Sako TRG.


 
I have a .300 Win Mag too... my favorite caliber. I wouldn't shoot anything under 180 either. The muzzle velocity with a 150 grain bullet out of the .300 is re-donk-ulous... but a blade of grass can deflect a 150. 

I shoot 180's for Muleys, and 200 or 220 for elk.

Gary


----------



## rob206 (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't go cheap on the glass. I like Loopy's myself. Remember, you only need to look thru the scope for a few seconds to get the crosshairs on target and the bullet launched.


----------

